# cragar star wire wheels



## tearazz (Sep 18, 2007)

anyone know where i can find a clean set of CRAGAR STAR WIRE wheels..with or without vogue tires!


----------



## 67_COUGNUT (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.newstalgiawheel.com/wheel_detai...subcat3=1071105
brand new wheels


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

I got some 'Classic Starwires' i neeed to sell. Check the pic in my TrueSpoke post & let me know.


----------



## tearazz (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 19 2007, 02:07 AM~8822189
> *I got some 'Classic Starwires' i neeed to sell. Check the pic in my TrueSpoke post & let me know.
> *



cant find your pictures...


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67_COUGNUT_@Sep 18 2007, 05:50 PM~8818782
> *http://www.newstalgiawheel.com/wheel_detai...subcat3=1071105
> brand new wheels
> *



i didnt know cragar was makin these again


----------



## 67_COUGNUT (Sep 17, 2007)

yup, they hella expensive tho! i was thinkin bout getting some when i get the $


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Sep 19 2007, 05:01 PM~8827637
> *i didnt know cragar was makin these again
> *


15 INCH ONLY :thumbsdown:


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

15"= :barf: ....better get at dirty on the 14's before i do :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Sep 20 2007, 09:24 PM~8837421
> *15"= :barf: ....better get at dirty on the 14's before i do :biggrin:
> *


SUP RJ DAMN SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS AFTER STAR WIRES NOW. HMMMM REMEMBER MY STAR WIRES I HAVE? MAYBE I SHOULD PUT THEM ON THE FOR SALE BLOCK :0


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Sep 20 2007, 10:50 PM~8837952
> *:0
> *



OH AND THEY ARE 13X7 REVERSE  GOT SOME OG 5.20S THAT WILL FIT PERFECT ON THEM :0


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT STARWIRE CLASSICS
WHO'S GOT PIC'S?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Am I the only one that gets sick of the same topics in this motherfucker?

"Are these swangs?" "Where can I get some swangaz?" etc....

:dunno:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CARNALES UNIDOS 85_@Sep 21 2007, 03:58 PM~8842593
> *WHAT ABOUT STARWIRE CLASSICS
> WHO'S GOT PIC'S?
> *



Thats what i have and rj got the pics...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

just got today

















:biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

where'd you score those?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

from a homie of mine here in town......a fool in another forum said that they were junk....he just don't know.....  ....they are in great shape....


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

i see that website posted above on the new 30 spoke cragar wheels for sale. but they no longer have the slot bolt pattern to fit different cars and theyonly have them in 5x4.5" and 5x4.75" patterns. Does anyone know if theyre gonna come out in 5x5" patterns?


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Newstalgia, dont even have them yet. Cragar aint makin them, but they r gonna start but they havent set a release date.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Dec 1 2007, 06:30 PM~9350114
> *Newstalgia, dont even have them yet. Cragar aint makin them, but they r gonna start but they havent set a release date.
> *



Do you know this for sure?


----------

